# Making a split off of a resource hive today, should I do one or two?



## ntbarkley (May 27, 2018)

I have a queen that is just amazing, wall to wall brood. I have her in a 2 level resource hive that I have been taking brood from. Lots of bees in this hive. I was going to start another resource hive up and do a walkaway split and was wondering what you guys thought I should do. There are nine full frames of bees and a mixture of resources and open/capped brood.


I was thinking about doing two splits with two frames each plus a feeder and a foundation on the new splits or do you think I should do only one three frame split?


The weather over the next week is very nice. Won't get below 67F and this weekend will be heat indexes over 100 so our main flow is about to start.


----------

